# platy has worms!



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

well its official.. im 90% sure that she has camallanus worms.. i just got her like 3 weeks ago.. and a week ago she stopped eating and i see a little red thing poking out.. .and its been there for days so.. im going to get levamisol and treat the whole 10 gallon tank, cuz i have 3 other platys in there... but does the powder kill the worms that are inside the fish though?? do they just breathe it in through the water?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

You know if you keep posting your stuff in different threads, it's harder for folks to give you an accurate response since this new thread is missing all the background information you, I, and others already posted on your parasitic infestation!

The Levimisole HCL is a powder or you can buy Levamisole in the Jungle anti-parasite fish medication. You may be able to find Levamisole HCL as a pig dewormer at a farm/ranch supply store. You need to treat the entire tank with it, vacuum the tank, and repeat each week for several weeks. It is absorbed through the fishes skin. You'll only want about a 2% water concentration. If you post your tank size, I can give you the correct dosage for Levamisole HCL in your tank, but I would strongly recommend you try the anti-parasite medication with Levamisole in it first!


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

DKRST said:


> You know if you keep posting your stuff in different threads, it's harder for folks to give you an accurate response since this new thread is missing all the background information you, I, and others already posted on your parasitic infestation!
> 
> The Levimisole HCL is a powder or you can buy Levamisole in the Jungle anti-parasite fish medication. You may be able to find Levamisole HCL as a pig dewormer at a farm/ranch supply store. You need to treat the entire tank with it, vacuum the tank, and repeat each week for several weeks. It is absorbed through the fishes skin. You'll only want about a 2% water concentration. If you post your tank size, I can give you the correct dosage for Levamisole HCL in your tank, but I would strongly recommend you try the anti-parasite medication with Levamisole in it first!



oh im sorry!!!! my tank is 10 gallons with 4 platys. I only see the worms coming out of the 1 female. I also have 1 live plant and 1 small amano shrimp. Do you know if they sell the Jungle anti-parasite medication at Petco/Petsmart? I will definitely get the anti-parasite medication first. I'm happy that is goes through their skin, because she is not eating at all


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Just a quick clarification. The Levamisole HCL powder mixed into your water does go through the skin. The Jungle anti-parasite medicated food does NOT get absorbed through the skin, they have to eat the medicated food (sorry for any confusion). I got my Jungle medicated food at Petsmart. While it didn't work on my particular Camallanus infestation, it might work on yours. I think it was around $6?

I don't think the Levamisole HCL powder would work well for your shrimp. The medicated food could also cause problems. You don't have much choice though. It didn't bother my pond snails, but I can't make them die even with copper treatments.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

DKRST said:


> Just a quick clarification. The Levamisole HCL powder mixed into your water does go through the skin. The Jungle anti-parasite medicated food does NOT get absorbed through the skin, they have to eat the medicated food (sorry for any confusion). I got my Jungle medicated food at Petsmart. While it didn't work on my particular Camallanus infestation, it might work on yours. I think it was around $6?
> 
> I don't think the Levamisole HCL powder would work well for your shrimp. The medicated food could also cause problems. You don't have much choice though. It didn't bother my pond snails, but I can't make them die even with copper treatments.



hmm well i can put the shrimp in my 2.5 gallon then while im medicating.. ohhhhh ok! yea, cuz she is not eating anything. you said the medicated food you recommend.. is the powder too strong u think? im going to have to try that one.. ill let u know how it goes.. im gunna order it tomorrow.. thanks for all your help


----------

